# Return or exit flight



## Marynette19 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hello everyone! I hope someone can help me with this. I'm from the Philippines and my application for a multiple entry 12 month tourist visa has been granted. That means I can only stay maximum of 3 months per entry and have to fly out and re enter again. I was wondering if anyone here had the same experience. 

Also when you flew out of our country did the immigration here required you to have an exit or return flight too? Cause I already have a one way ticket booked to Perth and no exit/ return flight. Since my boyfriend (who's Australian) are planning to go to SG after my 3 months are up exit there and return to Australia after a week or so. I read somewhere here that some people actually get denied to fly out of the country because of no return or exit flight 😓


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I have no idea. I did fly in on a three month tourist visa without a return ticket, but that was because we planned on flying out to another country but hadn't booked yet. I didn't have any issues but that doesn't mean others in a similar situation haven't.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Hopefully you get it all sorted. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Marynette19 said:


> Hello everyone! I hope someone can help me with this. I'm from the Philippines and my application for a multiple entry 12 month tourist visa has been granted. That means I can only stay maximum of 3 months per entry and have to fly out and re enter again. I was wondering if anyone here had the same experience.


We got a 12 month multiple entry, also from Philippines. It allowed a full 12 months stay without needing to leave. 
If it says maximum 3 months per entry on the visa, then you will need to travel every three months.



Marynette19 said:


> Also when you flew out of our country did the immigration here required you to have an exit or return flight too? Cause I already have a one way ticket booked to Perth and no exit/ return flight. Since my boyfriend (who's Australian) are planning to go to SG after my 3 months are up exit there and return to Australia after a week or so. I read somewhere here that some people actually get denied to fly out of the country because of no return or exit flight &#128531;


My wife (Filipina), on leaving Manila, had to show her return ticket before she could leave the Philippines for Australia.

I am the Australian in this couple, and on one of my trips to the Philippines, I did get a one way ticket, but airline staff at Brisbane refused my departure unless I had a return ticket. This was applied due to Philippines inbound regulations. I had to buy one there and then (very expensive)

She, as a Filipina, did not need one for leaving Australia.


----------

